# Hi from another world..



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi there everyone,
I glad i'm not the only one who suffers from this awfull problem, diagnosis was a relieve in that way atleast.

I was only diagnosed with this DP/DR a few months ago but have suffered with it since about 1998.
As a teenager I smoked cannabis for years but it was only when I moved onto LSD that triggered DP/DR.
I remember the night as clear as ever, I was at a party and we we're all planning to take LSD. And so we did, I knew it was a bad idea as I was nervous about it anyway but peer pressure had me take it. So I ended up holding my head for the next 13hrs terrofied in a horrific state. Upon waking the next I felt 'wierd' but presumed it was the after effects of the drug. After the weekend I said to my friend at school, "Do you still feel wierd"?
"No, what you talking about he said". It was then I became worried.
I sat in hot baths and tried to sweet this strange fussy feeling from my head. I hit my head trying to beat it out. 
After 2 weeks of this I caved in before school one morning and told my parents what I'd done. Off to the doctors...
ME: "I took LSD and feel wierd for 2 weeks now... will it ever go away?"
Doctor: "it'll go away, just don't take anymore drugs"

So what did I do.. well being an idiot I took lots more drugs for years and really fucked myself up.
It was untill one new years eve when I hadnt taken any drugs for a year or so that I took 1 XTC pill.
It changed my DP/DR, it put me deeper into it, a feeling of constant alienism from my body and a constant fuzzy feeling in the back of my head.
Since then it led to the usual anxiety & panic attacks and depression.
I have been on Beta blockers and Cellexa/citalopram for about 6 years now. The meds help a little, certainly with my racing heart and anxiety but still every other second of everyday I am conscious of my DP/DR and it's a painfull existance. 
My DP/DR has recently been made worse by heavy alcohol intake, I guess it is stimulation somthing in my brain and making the DP feelings more intense.
Problem is drinking relieves my anxiety and I like to drink at weekends with friends. But it's making my life worse with the DP.
I'm honestly quite sick with my existance at the moment and cant even be bothered to write anymore blabbering rubbish to you guys. I guess you've heard it many times.. 
I guess I'm doomed to a life of derealizm and false emotions due to the large SSRI intake to keep me happy.

that's me!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

ratty said:


> Hi there everyone,
> I glad i'm not the only one who suffers from this awfull problem, diagnosis was a relieve in that way atleast.


Hello Dave, everything you said sounds EXACTLY like how iam, its such a problem, I know exactly how you feel, I hope that some research can be done to help our situations,because I know living this way is not living free at all, its a nightmare to put it plainly... I dont really have depression, but I have pretty large anxiety, and social anxiety problems, and I havent touched alcohol or weed since 2003(Ive been feeling like iam with the hppd/dp since august 2002.
Im rootin for you and youre in my thoughts, I think you should try and stay away from the alcohol, just to be safe
I wrote a couple posts on this page below, the one closer to the bottom is more descriptive, take a look and give me your thoughts if you wish~
Stay Strong
Much Love
Bianca


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Bianca, thanks for your caring comments. All the best to you aswell.
I shall read your posts now.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## bbsan (Nov 7, 2005)

you're not from another world.

we're all in the same world here, or at least have been


----------

